# 3/8 vs .325 pitch



## Grannyknot (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of converting my saw over to a 3/8 sprocket and maybe running a half skip chain to help the rpms and chip build up.
Reason being is that both my dad's 031av & my father in laws ms311 both have 3/8 pitch chains.
I cut with them quite a bit and was thinking it might be nice to have interchangeable parts (we all have 16" bars).

Any reason I shouldn't attempt this for pure convenience?


----------



## wkpoor (Jan 10, 2012)

.325 is close to .375LowPro. Standard 3/8 is quite a big jump. Can you find a bar and a drive sproket for that chain to fit you saw?


----------



## TreePointer (Jan 10, 2012)

Don't do it.  

Your Stihl 024 is a 41cc saw, which is underpowered for regular 3/8" pitch.  Stick with .325 pitch (or whatever came on the saw).

Also, are you sure that the bar mount pattern is the same between your saw and the larger saws?  Check it.


----------



## JustWood (Jan 10, 2012)

Half or full skip should be an improvement even though going with bigger chain.


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 10, 2012)

I'd stick with the .325 on the 024 but with a 3/8" sprocket and bar, you should be good to go if you want to try it.  Expensive experiment tho.  I'd buy the sprocket and mount the bar & chain from the MS310 to give it a whirl.


----------



## kevin j (Jan 10, 2012)

I'd stay .325 or 3/8LP
Just had an 026, 16 inch, 3/8 full comp and it was working in 12 inch wood. Takes a light hand.
My .325 20 inch cuts better and holds rpm better.


----------



## Grannyknot (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for the advice everyone.
Sounds like I'm better off saving my money for a ms391.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 11, 2012)

Grannyknot said:
			
		

> Thanks for the advice everyone.
> Sounds like I'm better off saving my money for a ms391.



311,391 pretty close on everything. Wait til you wear out your .325 then change it!


----------



## Stump_Branch (Jan 11, 2012)

Anyone have opinions on doing this with a ms290? Seems the power is there. 3/8 chain is cheaper, and it spits out mulch, versus the .325 shavings.

Ive thought about it often, but still have a few good .325s left.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 11, 2012)

Stump_Branch said:
			
		

> Anyone have opinions on doing this with a ms290? Seems the power is there. 3/8 chain is cheaper, and it spits out mulch, versus the .325 shavings.
> 
> Ive thought about it often, but still have a few good .325s left.



.325 is easier to pull, keep that in mind.


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 12, 2012)

Stump_Branch said:
			
		

> Anyone have opinions on doing this with a ms290? Seems the power is there. 3/8 chain is cheaper, and it spits out mulch, versus the .325 shavings.
> 
> Ive thought about it often, but still have a few good .325s left.



Done it.  Stick with the .325.


----------

